# How to change computer hard drive?



## Brian G Turner (Nov 1, 2022)

So I wanted to pass on an old PC of mine to the youngest. I stopped using the PC a few years back when the hard drive started acting up and needed a more powerful PC in general.

Anyway, this week I've backed up any files I wanted from it ready for a completely clean install with everything deleted. I've got Windows 10 bootable media ready on a USB stick.

And now the old PC's hard drive won't boot up any more.

In which case, am I fine to simply swap out the failed SATA hard drive with a new SATA hard drive, then fire up the PC and get it to boot up from my USB stick for installing Windows 10?

Or is there a step I'm missing?

I'm fine with computers once Windows is running, but not so comfortable with it before then.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 1, 2022)

I’ve changed hard drives many times. Are you switching to solid state? I would recommend it. If not you will need to make sure the new drive has the jumpers set for bootable on the new drive. It should be set by default but you never know.

You will want to interrupt to boot sequence the first time to select your usb stick to boot so it will install.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 1, 2022)

What I usually do in such an instance is find an old drive that is compatible with the computer and see how far the system goes.

Otherwise you might not find out until you buy a new drive and try it.

I have only had one instance where I couldn't get a system to work:
This was a system owned by a friend who had someone buy the parts and put a system together.
There was something in the bios that was searching for some response on the hard drive. I suppose it I'd been inclined to look at the mother board I might have found some info online that might point the way--however at the time my scheduling was tight and I knew it would be easier to just scrap the computer.  At the time it was more cost effective to get a Dell computer to replace it than to fuss with it.

Did the old drive die or is it just not booting because you messed with it?
If the latter, have you tried reformatting the disk--possibly using another computer?

There should also be utilities from which you can test the drive and then either try to fix problems or at least then reformat, or determine that it is now a handy new paperweight.

Also, if you have bootable floppy with the install for windows 10, does that mean you set the computer to boot on floppy and tried the install but at some point it all failed because it wouldn't boot the drive after installation?  Did you make sure the computer is set to boot a hard drive after you did that?  In most cases you can set the system to scan a number of devices in a certain order to boot depending on the availability of media of various types in that order. Just be sure when it gets ready to finally boot the hard drive that you remove the thumb drive or any other portable media attached; ie CD rom.


----------



## LordOfWizards (Nov 2, 2022)

I used to do computer repair. When you say "The computer's hard drive won't boot up anymore." that doesn't mean you can not get to the data. All you do is set up the old hard drive as an external drive to a working computer, and you should have access to all of the data on the old drive. 
If you have all of the data backed up, you don't need the old drive, and you should be all set. 

Yes, all you need is a new drive, the install thumb drive and google. 

I have found that these installs don't always go easy, and I've had to look up things to get it to work right. Any specific troubles, let us know. I'm sure one of us can help out.


----------



## Orcadian (Nov 2, 2022)

How to physically install, set jumper settings, and set up a Serial ATA, EIDE, or SSD drive in Windows





__





						Loading…
					





					images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 2, 2022)

Brian G Turner said:


> So I wanted to pass on an old PC of mine to the youngest. I stopped using the PC a few years back when the hard drive started acting up and needed a more powerful PC in general.
> 
> Anyway, this week I've backed up any files I wanted from it ready for a completely clean install with everything deleted. I've got Windows 10 bootable media ready on a USB stick.
> 
> ...


Hey Brian,

That sounds right to me. Just a tip - you might need to go into the BIOS and do the following to get the PC to boot from USB (but because you say the PC is old you might not have this problem):

Make sure that Secure Boot is disabled and make sure Boot Type is Legacy Enabled - you normally find these settings in either Boot-Advanced or Advanced-Boot menus. 

Let us know how you get on and if you have any specific questions just throw it in here - I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 5, 2022)

Well, I swapped out the old hard drive and put in the new one, and installed Windows 10 on it. All seemed to go fine.

Except that attempts to install my USB wireless adapter haven't worked so it's not connected to the internet, and it appears to be missing its device driver for the monitor and probably a few other hardware drivers as well. I could connect it up with an ethernet cable to the broadband router, but would Windows 10 automatically install any missing drivers automatically if I did?

The irony is that I have internet and my drivers working on the old hard drive - it just struggles to boot up! If the above won't work it would probably be best to get an image of the old hard drive and install that on the new one, but I might have to take it in somewhere to have that done as I don't have the software and the whole process is proving too physically and mentally exhausting.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 5, 2022)

You might have to download the drivers and install manually if Win 10 doesn't do it for you. It's not a difficult task but it can be laborious finding out what type of graphics card, adapter, etc.  and then searching for the relevant website to download the right drivers. There's usually a bunch to pick from and you need to get the right one for your component....for example...Nvidia have a load of drivers for their different video cards and you need to know what you're looking for. You can track all the details you need  in Device Manager. If you don't know where that is, just type it into the search thingy on the task bar. You'll get a list of all the components in your PC and clicking on the component you want will get you all the details you need.

If you're finding it too exhausting, you may be better taking it to your nearest computer shop and let them sort it out.


----------



## Orcadian (Nov 5, 2022)

I upgraded to Windows 10 on my 2013 Dell Xeon, over my existing Windows 7 system. W10 had automatically imported my existing W7 drivers but unsurprisingly, the set was not complete for W10.  I therefore had to D/L a new W10 driver package for the Xeon.

To do this, I went to the Dell website, where they have the full set of W10 drivers for each older machine.  It was straightforward to D/L the appropriate driver package, and IIRC it even tells you where to  put it. I did this and lo! The machine booted up and everything was working.  This pic shows where the drivers need to be put on my W10 disk.  (Am dual-boot, so got one disk for each O/S.)  I'm sure you could get the W10 driver package (a CAB file) from your manufacturer's website?  If your monitor is plug &  play (most are) you should be all set.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 5, 2022)

Brian G Turner said:


> Except that attempts to install my USB wireless adapter haven't worked so it's not connected to the internet, and it appears to be missing its device driver for the monitor and probably a few other hardware drivers as well. I could connect it up with an ethernet cable to the broadband router, but would Windows 10 automatically install any missing drivers automatically if I did?


your best bet is to hook it up and let it try.
The funny thing here is that at work I am usually busy with something else and have an outside service do what you are doing. What generally happens is that they get it up and running and limping along much as you have yours up and limping along.

That usually means I then have to start looking at what the equipment is inside and what drivers I need to look for.

However; hooking it up by ethernet cable to the internet and trying to let it do its thing might be a way to start. You might want to find out what chipsets you have in the various parts that need drivers before hand so you can help it along if it can't quite decide what it needs.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Nov 7, 2022)

Hey Brian,

Regards to Drivers - just use this:

DriverPack | Download free driver update software 

It is all really straight forward and will scan your machine for missing drivers and download them. Takes a long time if you do the full run.


----------

